# Turkey necks



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay, I got a couple frozen turkey necks for my dogs. Do I give them frozen or do I thaw them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thaw. Turkey necks are heavy with bone, so you shouldn't feed just that, add some ground and cut the neck in 1/2 or 1/3(if it's a tom neck). One neck may weigh a pound so I usually cut them. They are a favorite rmb for my dogs.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thaw, and I don't feed the whole thing in one meal due to the high bone content, as Jane said I also break mine in half and feed one half at a meal, the rest muscle meat and organ.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans could enjoy his frozen. If you thaw, don't do it in the microwave.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

That's what I thought. I have it in a bowl in the fridge 



Sunflowers said:


> Hans could enjoy his frozen. If you thaw, don't do it in the microwave.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

stmcfred said:


> That's what I thought. I have it in a bowl in the fridge


Great! A little hatchet is good to have, too.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I feed turkey necks to Gus regularly, like others I usually cut in half.

I have feed frozen and thawed, makes no difference to him and have had no issues.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it true they should be thawed because frozen are too brittle? I thought I read that somewhere..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We never had any problems feeding frozen.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Same goes for chicken quarters and thighs?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would thaw. A dog can eat frozen meat, but it is not ideal


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I always thaw but I always wonder if the bone is completely thawed in a quarter after 24 hours in the fridge and if not would it cause a problem. 

Sorry, didn't mean to thread jack


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I thaw in a bowl of hot water, its not like salmonella is gonna grow in the half hour it takes to thaw.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dogs can handle salmonella, their gut is designed to eat things ours cannot. I would rather feed thawed because it is easier on the dogs teeth/gums than eating a frozen chunk of RMB. Though I feed fish partially frozen as the texture is not so nasty...my dogs won't eat slimy fish for some odd reason.


----------

